# Printing on Freezer Paper



## artemis (Jun 15, 2017)

I bleach out t-shirts to make cool designs for my kids and myself. We cut out designs out of freezer paper and iron the freezer paper onto the fabric to maskan area before spraying on the bleach. I hate printing out a pattern, cutting it, tracing onto freezer paper,  then having to cut it all over again.

I have printed directly onto the full side of the freezer paper before, but now I have a laser printer. Do you think this will still work? Or do I run the risk of the heat sticking my freezer paper to the roller of the printer?


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 15, 2017)

Absolutely do not try running freezer paper through a laser printer!  The polyethylene coating will stick to the fuser rollers without question.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 15, 2017)

I know BrewerGeorge knows what he is talking about. My older digital Oki laser gets so hot I cannot even use the glossy labels from Labels online without them sticking to the fuser let alone try a coated freezer paper.. After a call to them a few years ago they informed me they changed manufacturers of their labels. I do know my laser gets hotter than the average, but offhand not remembering the temperature, and trust me, getting stuck labels etc, off a fuser is not fun


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm in management now, but ten years ago I an HP-certified laser printer tech.  

Printer toner is plastic particles mixed with iron oxide and/or carbon.  The fuser melts that plastic to stick images onto pages; it will absolutely melt freezer paper, too, and irreparably damage the fuser.  Fusers are usually user-replaceable parts, so the printer wouldn't be forever ruined, but still an unnecessary cost.

I just had a thought for you.  Instead of printing onto the freezer paper, print your design on regular paper, then use the acetone transfer method to move the toner to the freezer paper for cutting.


----------



## artemis (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks-- this is all pretty much what I expected to hear. My image is dark enough that I was able to put it behind the freezer paper and trace it the old fashioned way.  Still one step more than I wanted, but at least I'm not cutting twice!


----------

